# Just Do It



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I am 61, about 3.5 years into fatbike/mountain bike.
About 4.5 years ago i got tired of big city living(Montreal, Quebec). So progressively i have been spending more time about 25 miles north, close to the trails. 
Now i visit Montreal weekly(my mom lives there).
I am not away from Montreal, i am home.
If like me you are an outdoor person go home.
Just do it!
I have no words, the feeling of riding, the nice people, less stress...
morning rides, sunset rides, beauty all around.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I've thought about that.. My folks have a cabin up in the North GA mountains a little over an hour from where I live. They have asked me if I want it when they pass; I told them I do. I don't find the time to get up there nearly as much as I would like to but I keep thinking that when I retire, I'll spend more time there. One problem is, my wife isn't into–it-very-much.---Weird,-spacebar-doesn't-want-to-work.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

33red said:


> ...If like me you are an outdoor person go home...


I'm not sure what you mean by home; where your grew up, where your parents live, where you want to call home...?


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

I took "home" to mean "where the heart is" and in his case (and mine) somewhere out away from congestion where he can lead a more relaxed pace of life and enjoy the outdoors. I can relate: We moved to Colorado a little over 20 years ago and my biggest regret was not doing it sooner. Since then I've been offered jobs that would pay substantially more than I make now but would entail moving to a megalopolis. When I was younger, that would have been very tempting - now, there's just no way I'd consider it. In fact with the explosive growth here I'm looking smaller and reminding myself of the regret of not moving sooner. Other people thrive on being in the middle of it all though.


----------



## mtbbiker (Apr 8, 2004)

I’m about 10yrs away from thinking about moving, but I’m lucky to live in Murrieta, CA. Lots of good trails to ride near me and close to very epic rides. But Just got back from Lake Tahoe and man was that fun riding in the trees. Now thinking...


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

Lone Rager said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by home; where your grew up, where your parents live, where you want to call home...?


Ya you can read post # 4 when you are home you know.
I was born in Montreal but i will never go there when my mom is gone. My dad passed away 2 years ago. When possible being home is priceless.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

33red said:


> Ya you can read post # 4 when you are home you know.
> I was born in Montreal but i will never go there when my mom is gone. My dad passed away 2 years ago. When possible being home is priceless.


Yep, priceless. Right on 33red.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

mtbbiker said:


> I'm about 10yrs away from thinking about moving, but I'm lucky to live in Murrieta, CA. Lots of good trails to ride near me and close to very epic rides. But Just got back from Lake Tahoe and man was that fun riding in the trees. Now thinking...


Funny that you mentioned Lake Tahoe as being a more relaxing place to visit.

I live twenty minutes from the Lake, down in Carson City, we go up to Tahoe for the cooler climes, but man the congestion of tourism is such a huge bummer!

I did an epic ride on Saturday, Luther Pass to Armstrong Tract, saw one large group of father-son bikers (10), a few hikers, and maybe another dozen bikers, all during a four hour ride. For me this was a busy ride, in Carson I would have seen one or two bikers and no hikers!

Sunday I took my wife up to Tahoe and it was congestion central, every trail head parking area was full, stop and go traffic on the lake, it was nutz. We did a short hike in Christmas Valley, swam the dogs in Upper Truckee River, then went back to Carson City and had a peaceful dinner sitting outside at the Union, no wait, no tourists.

When I first lived in the Tahoe area in the mid eighties, it was far less developed, there were "shoulder seasons" of a few months on either end of summer, and it was not a struggle to find a place to be alone. Sadly, Tahoe is now being loved to death.

Our "new" rule of thumb: Only go to Tahoe during the week or go on the weekends only to ride/hike an epic in the backcountry.

My suggestion: Live somewhere that is not popular.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Nurse Ben said:


> Funny that you mentioned Lake Tahoe as being a more relaxing place to visit.
> 
> I live twenty minutes from the Lake, down in Carson City, we go up to Tahoe for the cooler climes, but man the congestion of tourism is such a huge bummer!
> 
> ...


"Loved to death." Ain't that the truth.

I'm so lucky to have memories of when my family would go camping in the area (Bliss, usually). This was back in the 70s, so, yeah.

Edit: Or was it Camp Richards? Too foggy.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Nurse Ben said:


> My suggestion: Live somewhere that is not popular.


Or live somewhere awesome that is relatively undiscovered. 
=sParty


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

33red said:


> Ya you can read post # 4 when you are home you know...


That's good. For a minute I was afraid I'd have to go back to NYC. Great for culture, arts, and pastrami sandwiches but NG for mtb.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Sparticus said:


> Or live somewhere awesome that is relatively undiscovered.
> =sParty


Yeah, that 

Seriously, these places are out there, a few that come to mind: Klamath Falls, Corvallis, Wenatchee, Carson City, Bishop, Mt Shasta, Arcata, LeGrande...

It's not that they are unpopular, perhaps they're just enough off the beaten path or maybe there's a brighter and shinier place nearby that draws all the attention.

The places I've contemplated: Prescott AZ, Bellingham WA, Corvallia OR, Ashland/Medford OR.

I know all these places other than Prescott, never been to Prescott, my wife is adverse to AZ cuz we're liberal, but on paper it looks good.


----------



## paramount3 (Jul 13, 2014)

The essential problem is that we, as a species, are unwilling or unable to commit to zero population growth and sustainable resource use. Every nice place will become crowded, expensive, and unpleasant. The only exceptions will be ultra-expensive enclaves for the 0.1% that are able to erect barriers to keep commoners out. Fortunately, those on this forum thread will probably be able to live out our lives still with a relatively high quality of life, but our grandchildren will probably not be so lucky.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

From my experience, far enough from expressway.
Also the monks went in bad climate to be at peace, 
most want it easy. My trail network will publish a card, 
at least i am starting to ride the expert trails, that will protect me from the crowd. i do not care about parking space, no car last 20 years.


----------

